# Moving to the front page!



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi all, since the Slovakia forum has now over half a million posts, we'll be moving it out of the Euroscrapers section to the front page soon. This is just a heads up that if you are missing the Slovakia forum where you thought you'd find it, you know where to look. Well done all!


----------



## R1S0 (Nov 12, 2007)

zmeni sa url? (zalozky)


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Welcome to the front page! 



R1S0 said:


> zmeni sa url? (zalozky)



no, if you bookmarked

```
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/slovakia.1284
```
than this still works.


----------



## R1S0 (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks. of course i have it bookmarked, that's why i asked


----------



## jozefst (May 22, 2008)

Stále si neviem zvyknúť, že slovenská sekcia je už v hlavnom európskom vlákne a dosť často klikám do vlákna Euroscarpers .


----------

